# Drip edge



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes it can be done, but it's a real PITA.

You either have 4" or 6" drip edge, If you like the size you have take a small piece in when you go to purchase.

Galv. will be the best bet unless you like the manhandled look.

How old is the roof system?
Why are you sure the old drip edge has to go?

Can u pry old fascia away far enough to use a sawsall with ( Lenox metal blade on the nails?)


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*Sometimes You Can*

I had some luck recently replacing fascia without taking off the drip edge. I pried the bottom portion out from the sub-fascia and then pried downward by getting my bar in behind the fascia. It's a pain and you have to go along and pull any fasteners that are stuck up there beneath the drip. Of course it all depends upopn what kind of fascia it is, how well fastened, etc. 
:wink:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

bobs got the right idea,pry it and sawzall the nails w/a long sawzall blade is definitely the way to go!


----------

